# Lyft support really bad?



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't believe how bad their driver support is. Been emailing them for over a week and have only gotten the Lyft Support Robot canned response. Uber responds within an hour most times I've emailed them. Anyone have a customer service number they care to share? Anyone ever get a response from them?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Weird, I usually get 24 hour response from them, probably a dozen or so times, but not always good quality.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

They are way backed up on responses as well as new driver bonuses. They have and are hiring a lot of new staff to try to catch up. They have said that they will be in a 24-48 hour response time soon. I sure hope so. This is one of the biggest bummers of Lyft at this point.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

My last reply from them took 10 days.

Here's an interesting article:

How the startup titans of today are neglecting the basics of support and burning bridges with customers.

https://medium.com/@jonmyers/answer-the-damn-phone-df9a5fcce6f3


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Well got reply. Rejection as they claim to have too many drivers in the area.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If that's the case, they're probably doing you a favor. Here they seem to have literally doubled or tripled the number of drivers every month. There are times there used to be a reasonable 5-10 drivers in area available, now there are 20 sitting there. Passenger demand on the other hand does not seem to have increased much. It's not pleasant.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Roberto said:


> Well got reply. Rejection as they claim to have too many drivers in the area.


Roberto, if you passed the criteria then maybe they will call you when availability opens up?


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

Something happened starting about Wednesday the 30th. Since then, any email I've sent to support has neither been responded to nor even triggered an automated response email indicating reception, One of my daily summary emails never showed up, and the others have arrived late at erratic times. It's been tough because this coincided with an incident where I provided a very long lyft ride that is not showing up, as though it was either stiffed by the rider or something else but it's unresolved. I'm a little worried but optimistic that things will be fixed soon. Meanwhile, in the case of not receiving a daily summary email, the summaries invariably do show up in the "history" section of your lyft account as accessed via web (not mobile), and they arrive two days after the day they represent. For example If yesterday's summary doesnt arrive today via email, it can be found tomorrow on there.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> If that's the case, they're probably doing you a favor. Here they seem to have literally doubled or tripled the number of drivers every month. There are times there used to be a reasonable 5-10 drivers in area available, now there are 20 sitting there. Passenger demand on the other hand does not seem to have increased much. It's not pleasant.


I noticed a significant difference right after 4th of July. And, as you pointed out before, even their hours sign up sheet shows this fact, with several hours showing only $5 in expected fares!


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> If that's the case, they're probably doing you a favor. Here they seem to have literally doubled or tripled the number of drivers every month. There are times there used to be a reasonable 5-10 drivers in area available, now there are 20 sitting there. Passenger demand on the other hand does not seem to have increased much. It's not pleasant.


Ever go by the Shell station on West End? There are usually literally 4-5 drivers just hanging out there in the parking lot, all out of their cars just yacking to each other!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep, support is slow, and mostly inept when emails are finally answered.


----------



## swed20000 (Sep 16, 2014)

I noticed that there were many trips to the airport ($20 plus rides) were missing on the daily history. I actually noticed several high dollar rides missing from the history page; there were full days missing too! I also noticed a situation that according to this blog seems common; while in a "Prime Pink Zone" I get a ride but afterward there is no prime paid. UGH! I contacted Pay and included a full record of all my rides, both time and mileage and here was the response:

"Thanks for reaching out. I looked up your account and confirmed that we logged rides with all of those passengers. Thank you for providing that information in such a readable format. 
Just so you know, once a ride is processed, we are unable to go back and increase the finalized amount. The compensation you receive is from the transactions you complete with your passengers. In order to be compensated fully, you need to be sure that the distance and time data is being logged correctly by your device within the app. We can make corrections to these transactions when they are still open, but once the transactions are closed or canceled, we aren't able to re-open them, nor are we authorized to compensate you on behalf of the passenger". 

Well, as "OriginalGeek" stated above, Lyft support is slow and mostly inept! What am I supposed to do if the time and distance on the app is wrong? Keep the app open while I email payroll and not drive for 10 days to wait for a response the transaction can be corrected?! I recommend to all drivers both new and old to keep track of your rides time and distance (and riders name) as I do. I can see a big problem brewing for Lyft if they keep providing support like this. It is concerning to me that Lyft does not show the fare after a ride like Uber does, this leaves the door open for Lyft to steal your hard earned driving wage. I foresee a class action lawsuit of some sort coming in the near future, cant wait to testify!

I think I am going to switch to Uber!


----------

